# is eclipse out of date? best new rom?



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey guys ive been getting bored with my eclipse rom and have noticed they havent had any new updates for it, whats the best rom now whats everyone running?


----------



## SpinningRust (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll list these in alpha order so as not to give preference:
aokp
cm9
gummy

They're all ICS which means you may or may not become victim to the inconsistent data connection issues. Also, Adobe Flash, camcorder, face unlock don't work.

I've been using Gummy first on the Droid X and more recently on the Bionic since the end of March. I absolutely love it other than some of the issues listed above and a few other bugs that will eventually be worked out...especially when Motorola releases their own ICS rom for the developers to build off of.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

development for gingerbread has come to a complete stop for the bionic. you should give the ics roms a try, its relatively stable with rare data hiccups here and there and inability to run games. currently running gummy, absolutely happy with it as a daily driver.


----------



## christopherwdraper (Apr 25, 2012)

False, Eclipse still has a dev working to release a new version based off the 904 leak.

http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?1612-ROM-Eclipse-Bionic-Build-04-4-30-12


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

envizion said:


> development for gingerbread has come to a complete stop for the bionic. you should give the ics roms a try, its relatively stable with rare data hiccups here and there and inability to run games. currently running gummy, absolutely happy with it as a daily driver.


inability to play gaames? gummy looks super hard to put on any links to walk me through step by step


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

christopherwdraper said:


> inability to play gaames? gummy looks super hard to put on any links to walk me through step by step


yea games crashes frequently. think because there isn't hw acceleration yet.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

envizion said:


> nice. good too hear eclipse is still developing.
> 
> yea games crashes frequently. think because there isn't hw acceleration yet.


Nitro is still developing and has put out two builds today alone! I'm currently running his "experimental" build 7 and it seems to be running great. I've also tried all the ICS/CM ROMS and Gummy is pretty good but it won't sync my exchange calendar and I like to play Angry Birds when I sit down in the evenings after exercising the dogs and that will FC everytime.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm currently using stable test build 7 of eclipse.904 and it's awesome so far. I highly recommend it add ics freezes way too much in games.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

angman619 said:


> inability to play gaames? gummy looks super hard to put on any links to walk me through step by step


here ya go: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20162-bionicbeta-041912/

I'm using it as my dd and absolutely love it. The only way it'll get better is when we have an official moto ics rom(leak or otherwise) and we can have hw acceleration.


----------



## Pongo328 (May 6, 2012)

Hi everybody, im new to the forum and figured this was the best place to post my question. Basically im wondering if there's anything left for me to do as far as speeding up my phone/ making it more lean & efficient. What I've done so far is switch over to eclipse 2.2, overclock to 1.25 and speed up gpu, and change dns to google instead of vzw. Im fairly inexperienced with this stuff, so anything you guys can educate me on is more than welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------

